# Electric water heater



## swicher (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello!

I have a Trumatic C water and heating system fitted to my Hymer C524 which works with no problem at all, hot water after 15 mins and also warms the van very quickly... I also have a Trumatic C EL system for 230v operation when hooked up to the mains obviously, but this doesn't seem to work? When hooked up I switch it on and it shows that it's operating by glowing green, but there is no hot water? I wait 15 mins, 30 mins, 1 hour and still no hot water?? 

Reading the instructions, it basically says just turn it on but I can't help but think that I'm missing something obvious or neglecting to throw a switch somewhere!

Could it be a blown fuse or a wiring problem? Or (hopefully) I'm just being stupid!

Any suggestions welcome...

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

No luck yet Stefan?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

On our 584 there are two switches/dials you turn the right one to whatever source of power you want to use. and the other to water or heating. When on hook up depending how many volts there are i change the right dial to top which is 2 lines. and the left one to 60. if there is only 6 volts i use the 1 line 2nnd from top. Takes a little longer than gas. 
Dont know if yours is the same.


----------



## swicher (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, but no luck yet... I have one dial which handles gas operation exclusively with a rotary switch for room temperature and an outer dial to select whether you want hot water only or heating and hot water, this all works perfectly... All I have next to this dial is a separate rocker switch with either off or on for heating the water electrically. When I switch it on it glows green to indicate that it's working but it never seems to heat the water, even after an hour and a half?

Beginning to think that a fuse has gone, but that's a wild guess as I'm definitely no expert!

It's not a tragic problem but I would rather be using the electricity supplied by a site than my own gas when I have the option to do so.

Stefan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Give the Truma UK technical helpline a call on 01283 586020

Russell


----------

